# Administration announces new gun control measures, targets military surplus weapons.



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Administration announces new gun control measures, targets military surplus imports | Fox News

The Obama administration unexpectedly announced two new gun control measures on Thursday, including one that would curb the import of military surplus weapons -- in a move that could anger collectors.

Vice President Biden announced the new measures Thursday morning. The new rules, announced while Washington was otherwise focused on the crisis in Syria, took the form of executive actions, which President Obama added to the list of 23 steps the White House already determined the president could take on his own.

The steps come after Congress declined to pass any gun control legislation earlier this year despite an aggressive White House push for action in the wake of the Newton, Conn., shooting massacre. With the political world focused on Mideast tensions and looming fiscal battles, the move signaled Obama's intent to show he hasn't lost sight of the issue.

One new policy will end a government practice that lets military weapons, sold or donated by the U.S. to allies, be reimported into the U.S. by private entities. The White House said the U.S. has approved 250,000 of those guns to be reimported since 2005; under the new policy, only museums and a few other entities like the government will be eligible to reimport military-grade firearms.

The Obama administration is also proposing a federal rule to stop those who would be ineligible to pass a background check from skirting the law by registering a gun to a corporation or trust. The new rule would require people associated with those entities, like beneficiaries and trustees, to undergo the same type of fingerprint-based background checks as individuals if they want to register guns.

The event in the Roosevelt Room where Biden spoke also marked the ceremonial swearing-in for Todd Jones, whose confirmation to head the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives after six years of political wrangling to fill that position was another of Obama's post-Newtown priorities. A Senate deal to approve the president's pending nominations after Democrats threatened to change Senate rules cleared the way for Jones' confirmation last month.

Still out of reach for Obama were the steps that gun control advocates and the administration's own review say could most effectively combat gun violence in the U.S., like an assault weapons ban and fewer exceptions for background checks for individual sales. Only Congress can act on those fronts.

Although Obama and Biden have said the fight is not over, there is scant evidence that there is more support for gun control legislation than there was in April, when efforts died in the Senate amid staunch opposition from the National Rifle Association and most Republican senators.

"Sooner or later, we are going to get this right," Obama said that day in the White House Rose Garden, with the families of Newtown victims and former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords -- herself a victim of a gunman -- at his side. "The memories of these children demand it, and so do the American people," the president said at the time.

In the months following the Senate vote, Biden has claimed that a handful of lawmakers who opposed expanded background checks have told him privately they've changed their minds and want another chance. But Biden and White House officials have not named any of those lawmakers.

These days, Obama mentions gun control with far less regularity than when it appeared the Senate was poised to take action, although Obama did meet Tuesday with 18 city mayors to discuss ways to contain youth violence. And with immigration and pressing fiscal issues dominating Congress' agenda, the prospects for reviving gun legislation appear negligible. With Jones' confirmation at ATF, the White House has completed or made significant progress on all but one of the 23 executive actions Obama had previously ordered in January, the White House said. Still lingering is an effort to finalize regulations to require insurers to cover mental health at parity with medical benefits, although the White House said that it is committed to making that happen by the end of 2013.

The new rules for guns registered to corporations will follow the traditional regulatory process, with a 90-day comment period before ATF reviews suggestions and finalizes the rule. Last year, ATF received 39,000 requests to register guns to corporations and trusts.

Read more: Administration announces new gun control measures, targets military surplus imports | Fox News


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Watch the price gouging and ammo shortages hit us all again. And again it will no affect on what the buttwipe muslim in our WH thinks it will do to curb crime! I wonder how much "Cheaper than Dirt" and all the others will raise their prices now.

How much longer will Americans put up with all this BS.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

If I read it correctly, assuming that what I read is actually correct, this would "only apply" to weapons that originated from here (manufactured or otherwise) and sold or donated to our allies abroad. Kind of like the M1 Garands that South Korea had and Obama said "Nope. You keep them. I don't want them back." It simply prevents them from being re-imported back to the U.S.; once they're gone, they stay gone.

Again, another move by the administration that does absolutely nothing except give them press time. I wouldn't worry so much about our beloved Mosins and others, and do not allow yourself to be gouged. This measure, as far as I can tell, doesn't affect them nor does it do anything that Obama hasn't already been doing. 

I do find it amazing though, how they want to disarm the american public, but put guns in the hands of the rest of the world. I would be interested to know how many American's have been killed abroad, by guns OUR government supplied.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The next pres could reverse the order. However looking at the Repubs history with the Clinton AWB they allowed it to sunset but did not repeal. I don't see a sunset on this one do you?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

So I think I'm going to invest in the machinery to make M1 garand/carbine receivers. It would be a good business to start re-importing parts kits like they do for AKs.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Reads to me to curb the importation of arms and it will end up curbing importation of ammo also. That being said it will affect all imports of ammo thus supply will drop and price will rise. The 2nd amendment say the right to keep and bear arms, but ammo is not mentioned, a loop hole the government will exploit! What good will an ak47 or mosin do you without ammo or ammo you can afford. Once those ammo supplies dry up watch the price on domestic ammo go through the roof again. Then wait for the dreaded taxes that will be imposed! You do want to pay more taxes to help pay for the medical treatment of gangbangers and druggies, right?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> So I think I'm going to invest in the machinery to make M1 garand/carbine receivers. It would be a good business to start re-importing parts kits like they do for AKs.


Unfortunately they have stopped the importation of parts kits in that not only is the receiver triple cut but no barrels or trunnions can be imported.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The Obama administration is also proposing a federal rule to stop those who would be ineligible to pass a background check from skirting the law by registering a gun to a corporation or trust. The new rule would require people associated with those entities, like beneficiaries and trustees, to undergo the same type of fingerprint-based background checks as individuals if they want to register guns. 

This isn't used to skirt the law but this is used for type III weapons and suppressors. This would hinder Americans from owning these types of weapons.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Unfortunately they have stopped the importation of parts kits in that not only is the receiver triple cut but no barrels or trunnions can be imported.


Hmm, well no barrels is a good thing too - commie barrels suck :-D. Ok, that's just tongue in cheek...


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

No surprise from the muslim-in-chief.
.
I don't think he has the authority to do half of what he has already done, but who is going to stop him?
Will he give up the presidency after his second term, or try to pull a Bloomburg? Or schedule a "disaster" just before the 2016 elections, cancel them, and declare martial law.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> No surprise from the muslim-in-chief.
> .
> I don't think he has the authority to do half of what he has already done, but who is going to stop him?
> Will he give up the presidency after his second term, or try to pull a Bloomburg? Or schedule a "disaster" just before the 2016 elections, cancel them, and declare martial law.


I vote on your last sentence.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Barack Hussein Obama is the third Antichrist. Once we are unarmed he will sound his evil trumpet and release his minions.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Barack Hussein Obama is the third Antichrist. Once we are unarmed he will sound his evil trumpet and release his minions.


Everytime he speaks the Evil Trumpet sounds. It's simply disguised as his voice. As for his minions? Two words; Eric Holder.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm curious and debating this with another person in another forum,

Does the important issue impact the CMP program or not? Is this Mosin/SKS types or is it South Korean / Taiwan / Greek Garands that would be part of the CMP program? Anyone know?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I believe so because they were imported(US weapons) and the foreign made weapons will be banned because the US has already banned the importation of foreign weapons. There is a reason for GLOCKUSA, and H&KUSA, ect. At this point any foreign weapons are disassembled and resembled in the US by US companies.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

The news report I just watched very specifically said this will likely be the end of the CMP.

How very convenient to release this directive while the issue of Syria dominating the collective's attention. I think it's time for something like the American Liberty Union to harrass the despots with litigation who would seek to ignore the constitution.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Everytime he speaks the Evil Trumpet sounds. It's simply disguised as his voice. As for his minions? Two words; Eric Holder.


Hilary's gonna feel cheated you leaving her out and all!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Laws like this make sense to ANYBODY because HOW many Mosin Nagant rifles were used to commit crimes last year?!?

I'd actually LOOOOVE to be in a bank and see a some kid come running in swinging around a 5 foot long bolt action rifle! LMAO! Or yeah, leaning out a car window with one to do a drive by! _AND THE YOUTUBE VIDEO OF THE YEAR WINNER IS!?!?!?!_


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya, just think about how much safer we all are if the CMP goes away because heaven knows how easy it is to get one of those rifles.....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

How many gangbangers are carrying Garands??


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

From what I am hearing this applies only to M1 and M1A Garands to be brought back from South Korea and maybe Greece. 
This measure was really stupid on his part, for his democratic supporters that are pro gun are negatively effected and
even they get this did nothing to "make the streets safer" and was a pure pander to the left anti gun zealots.


----------

